# Package is in, video is up!



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcom to Beesource pbwhite. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## WGB (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice web page.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Fun web page, and looks like all went very well. Just a nitpicky point--- you mention that you squished "him," and "he" crawled up your leg and stung you. Remember, just like with humans, the stingy ones are all gals!


----------

